# 3 Goldfische tot, woran kann es liegen?



## mareike (6. Jan. 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe heute 2 tote Goldfische aus dem Teich gefischt. Einer war um das Auge wie angeknappert, der andere war normal. Im Herbst holte ich den ersten raus und der war auch um die Augen angeknappert. Da dachte ich, es wäre ein Vogel gewesen. Aber ich habe seitdem ein Netz darüber gespannt.

Ich habe gleich die Wasserwerte gemessen: PH 8, KH 15, GH 5, Nitrat und Nitrit 0. Der KH-Wert ist ziemlich hoch. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich jetzt noch etwas ins Wasser geben kann.Habe mal gelesen, daß man die Fische nicht stören soll. Durch die warme Witterung sind die Fische sehr mobil und schwimmen ihre Runden im Teich.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee, an was die Fische gestorben sein könnten?

Möchte euch noch alles Gute für 2013 mit viel Gesundheit wünschen.

:cu mareike


----------



## Joerg (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: 3 Goldfische tot, woran kann es liegen?*

Hallo Mareike,
ohne weitere Information wird das eher ein Raten.
Wenn es keine externen Übeltäter sind, kannst du aktuell schon mal einen ordentlichen WW machen.
Auch ein Aufsalzen mit 3000 Gramm normalem Speisesalz könnte ein Ansatz sein.

WW und Aufsalzen sind aber allgemeine Maßnahmen. Ein Bild wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## mareike (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: 3 Goldfische tot, woran kann es liegen?*

Hallo Jörg,

danke für deine Antwort. Kann leider kein Foto einsetzen, hatte die Fische entsorgt. An eine Salzschüttung draue ich mich nicht ran. Bei kranken Fischen habe ich das schon gemacht einzeln in einer Wanne.

Ich habe eine große __ Orfe im Teich, ca.12 Jahre. Könnte die vielleicht schwache Fische anknappern, was meinst du?

:cu mareike


----------



## Moonlight (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: 3 Goldfische tot, woran kann es liegen?*

Ich wage zu bezweifeln das eine __ orfe andere fische anfrißt. Das hat sicher ne andere ursache. Wie groß waren die goldis? Evtl.hast du einen anderen räuber im teich. Ich denke da an __ gelbrandkäfer. Die können schon mal an die 4-5cm groß werden. Und dann knabbern sie auch mal kleinere oder geschwächte fische an. An die orfe glaube ich persönlich nicht. Mandy


----------



## Biotopfische (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: 3 Goldfische tot, woran kann es liegen?*

Da muss ich einspruch einlegen!!

Meine Orfen sind ca 30-45 cm groß und die fressen alles was sie bekommen!
deswegen musste ich sie leider hergeben!


----------



## Moonlight (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: 3 Goldfische tot, woran kann es liegen?*

Ich hatte früher auch mal Goldorfen und Goldfische ... die waren harmlos. Haben nur Fischfutter gefressen ... womöglich fehlt mir die nötige Phantasie für solche Horrorgeschichten 

Mandy


----------



## mareike (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: 3 Goldfische tot, woran kann es liegen?*

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten. Ich hoffe auch nicht, daß die __ Goldorfe Goldis anknappert. Muß allerdings sagen, daß sie sehr verfressen ist. Im Sommer bekommt sie immer eine extra Portion. Durch die warme Witterung drehen sie munter ihre Runden statt Winterschlaf zu halten. 

:cu mareike.


----------



## lutzdoggen (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: 3 Goldfische tot, woran kann es liegen?*

also nachdem letzten Frost ( anfang Dezember)hab ich ca 12 Goldis tot unterm Eis gehabt dabei zwei schon große von etwa 15 cm aber nur Goldis kein Koi, kein __ Wels und alle unversehrt. 
LG
Uwe


----------



## Sandra1976 (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: 3 Goldfische tot, woran kann es liegen?*

Hallo,
ich glaube auch nicht an die Geschichte mit den Goldis fressenden Orfen.
Wir haben auch welche und die kümmern sich eher um Mücklarven und anderes kleinere Getier, das in unseren Teich fällt oder sich dort aufhält. Wenn deine Wasserwerte ok sind, dann gebe ich eher Mandy recht. Wir haben im ersten Jahr unseres Teiches geschenkte Goldis eingesetzt. Leider erst im Spätherbst. Diese waren wohl aus nicht so guter Haltung.
Von diesen sind uns bei dem harten Winter im letzten Jahr fast alle gestorben, weil die Fütterung vorher wohl nicht optimal war. Das war echt traurig. Unsere Kois, __ Störe, die wir schon länger hatten haben keine Probleme gemacht. Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht vorstellen woran deine Goldis gestorben sind.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: 3 Goldfische tot, woran kann es liegen?*

Hi,

ein kleiner Hinweis zum "__ Barsche, __ Hechte, Welse, Orfen ,ect beißen Fische an". 

Alle heimischen __ Raubfische und auch die Friedfische, die sehr gerne kleinere Fische fressen (wie Orfen und __ Döbel).sind nicht in der Lage aus einem lebenden Fisch etwas herauszubeißen, denn sie haben weder ein scharfkantiges Scherengebiß wie z.B ein Piranha noch gesägte Zähne wie ein Hai, der durchs Kopfschütteln dann Stücke aus großen Fischen "rausschneidet".  Die Zähne von __ Flußbarsch, __ Zander, __ Hecht, __ Waller, __ Katzenwels sind nur fürs festhalten gemacht, damit kann keine Beute zerteilt werden, sie müssen ihre Beute in einem Stück runterschlucken. Nur die "zahnlosen" Cypiniden sind in der Lage ihre Beute zu "zerkauen", doch auch da muß das Futter erst mal ganz ins Maul genommen, um dann zwischen den Schlundzähnen und den Kauplatten zerquetscht werden (deswegen nehmen z.B Goldfische große Futterbrocken ins Maul, spucken sie wieder aus, schlucken sie erneut usw. um die Brocken nach und nach ins schluckfähige Format zu bekommen.

Nur wenn Fische schon tot sind und durch die beginnende Verwesung langsam ihren festen zusammenhalt verlieren sind andere Teichfische in der Lage z.B die Augen rauszupulen (gerade die Fischaugen und Kiemen zersetzen sich sehr schnell und bieten dann leichten Zugriff am Aas) - nicht umsonst heißt es der Fisch fängt von Kopf her an zu stinken

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: 3 Goldfische tot, woran kann es liegen?*

Hallo Mareike,
ein WW sollte fast nie schaden. Salz nur dann wenn es einen akuten Anlass gibt.
Zwischen einer Salzbadbehandlung und "etwas" Salz im Teich gibt es schon Unterschiede.
Mehr als 0,1% sollten es ohne korkrete Indikation auch nicht sein.

Das mit den Schauermärchen der sich gegenseitig fressenden Fischen sollte Frank fundiert erklärt haben. 
Er war sicher schon tot und die anderen haben dann in diesem Bereich was angeknabbert.

Falls du wirklich so weiches Wasser hast wie schon mal beschrieben, könnte etwas "Muschelgrid" nicht schaden.
Den gibt es günstig als "Zusatz für Hüner" im Fachmarkt zu kaufen.


----------



## mareike (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: 3 Goldfische tot, woran kann es liegen?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure interessanten Berichte. Man lernt nie aus. Es hatte mich halt sehr gewundert, daß bei dem milden Wetter die Goldis tot waren. Die letzten Winter waren ja ziemlich hart und da hatte ich keine Verluste. Ich schaue jeden Tag nach und hoffe, daß die anderen mobil bleiben.

:cu mareike


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: 3 Goldfische tot, woran kann es liegen?*

Hi,

an zu weichen Wasser (GH 5) dürfte es nicht liegen. Bei mir ists noch weicher (GH 3-4; KH 1-2) und das hat in 20 Jahren noch keinem Fisch was ausgemacht (na gut, __ Schnecken und __ Muscheln kommen damit net so gut klar da der pH bei 6,2 - 6,4 liegt)

@Mareike: 
Du hast ja kein großes Wasservolumen im Teich. Daher reagiert er auch sehr schnell auf jedliche Temperaturschwankungen. Wird es mal leicht wärmer werden deine Fische auch schneller wieder munter als in einem großen Teich. In dem Teich finden sie aber wahrscheinlich nur sehr wenig Naturfutter so das es leicht zu einem Energiemangel kommen kann (sind die Fische aktiver brauchen sie ja auch mehr "Brennstoff"). Schwächere Fisch könnten da auch schnell mal ihre Reserven verbrauchen und umkippen


----------

